# Ideal Motocross 1977?



## kcjim (Mar 28, 2017)

I
Just picked this up not my thing but cool


----------



## 1979-4ever (Mar 28, 2017)

There is only one registered on the BMXmuseum and it's listed as a 1977. Looks identical to yours. Cool scoot, pretty rare w/ the Tank intact.


----------



## Dug (Apr 2, 2017)

This looks to have been built by raleigh "R5" and then re-branded by ideal.


----------



## kcjim (Apr 2, 2017)

Cool I think I Will keep it for a while.  I need  a back tire, I think I can ride a wheelie on it!


----------



## Myke (Apr 8, 2017)

Cool bike!


----------

